# 1974 Ranger boat pics.....finally!



## Jasper (Mar 13, 2013)

This is the 74 Ranger I began talking about last summer. My FIL bought it new, took up golf 25 years ago and it's been sitting in his basement since. He gave it to my fishing obsessed son and we took it straight to Perry's in Buford a few weeks ago. Perry worked his magic on the motor and it runs like a dream now.  Everything on it works including the 2 Tom Mann flasher units. Austin and I buffed it with rubbing compound, waxed and cleaned it all up. I can't believe how good the original gel coat looks. 

TBH I really didn't know what we had when we got it, but judging from the responses I've gotten from Perry and others that have seen it this must be a pretty special boat. 

Austin will be fishing the GBN High School trail in it starting this weekend.......pretty cool story.......a new generation fishing out of a 40 year old boat given to him by his Granddaddy. We are truly blessed..........


----------



## striper commander (Mar 13, 2013)

Awesome.


----------



## huntfish (Mar 13, 2013)

That is way cool.   Guess the bass on safe on the pond....


----------



## 93yj242 (Mar 13, 2013)

That's one mighty fine boat!! I love the old classics! Congrats to y'all and good luck to your son


----------



## Eudora (Mar 13, 2013)

I think I saw you fishing the other day in it.  You were unloading it at the ramp and had on platform shoes with the 8 track blaring the BeeGees "Staying Alive" soundtrack.  Just bustin' your chops, Jasper.  That boat looks GREAT!  Good job on making it shine !


----------



## mikeys250 (Mar 13, 2013)

Pretty cool. Those seats look comfortable.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Mar 13, 2013)

That's awesome! Enjoy!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 13, 2013)

That is slick!


----------



## Louie B (Mar 13, 2013)

That is the coolest boat I've ever seen!!!


----------



## Canyon (Mar 13, 2013)

Love the boat - good luck on the high school trail.


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 13, 2013)

I had that exact boat in the exact colors, but mine was not in that nice condition. My motor blew and I replaced it with an orange Johnson Stinger motor. Ugliest boat on the lake. But we caught a lot of fish out of it. Congratulations on a neat boat.


----------



## Fortner (Mar 13, 2013)

That thing is cool! I know he'll enjoy the mess out of it


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 13, 2013)

I love that boat.
Protect the seats.  I would never replace the seats.


----------



## Louie B (Mar 13, 2013)

That is awesome.  I know I've already commented but man Austin, that is cool buddy and I hope you enjoy that boat.  Just amazing to see one of the original Rangers in that kinda condition.  Take care of it, and have fun!  Good luck in the trail

LB


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 13, 2013)

I would be proud to pull up to a weigh in at that!! Looking Sharp!


----------



## cjlake88 (Mar 13, 2013)

that is an AWESOME boat!


----------



## suuntov (Mar 13, 2013)

Totally retro awesome....amazing condition!!


----------



## afishaday (Mar 13, 2013)

The boat represents so much GOOD... on so many levels! Might even be the best thing to ever result from smacking Golf's Balls!
Hope all enjoy... she looks great... be sure to send a picture to Ranger!


----------



## Lanier Jim (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm jealous and would love to fish out of it one day.   That's a boat for the boat show...serious!   Talk about awesome...send some pics to Ranger of it with the story.   

My friends father had a red and white one with a 70 johnson...around the same year....just awesome.   Livewell down the side - right?   

LJ


----------



## king george (Mar 14, 2013)

That is awesome brother!!!!!!


----------



## aragorn1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Classic!!!!


----------



## Corey (Mar 14, 2013)

Man I like that boat, I had a old Skeeter kinda like that. It was 
my first boat, wish I still had it.


----------



## Louie B (Mar 14, 2013)

afishaday said:


> The boat represents so much GOOD... on so many levels! Might even be the best thing to ever result from smacking Golf's Balls!
> Hope all enjoy... she looks great... be sure to send a picture to Ranger!



Well said!  I agree, send it to Ranger!


----------



## FMBear (Mar 14, 2013)

Very nice!  Great stuff, can't wait to see some fishing result photos!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

That boat from the pics looks like brand new! WoW!


----------



## fisheye56 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have that same year boat and the old sea horse still runs...needs lots of work...the trim finally went out...yours looks like its in mint cond. something to be very proud of!!! I guess I need to get to work!!!!


----------



## Uncle T (Mar 14, 2013)

*Time Capsul!!!*

Man that thing is in showroom condition and the history behind it is unbelievable. Who in the world holds onto anything that long this day and time.

It would be cool to see it at the boat ramp with a 1974 Ford truck. Very Classy!!


----------



## s.anderson (Mar 14, 2013)

Better take good care of that one.

Even if you never catch a fish, you will always have the coolest boat on the lake.


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 14, 2013)

Man , she's a beaut .....they don't make em like her anymore , it will serve him well .....


----------



## brown518 (Mar 14, 2013)

Nothing better like "old school"! Very nice.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

Uncle T said:


> It would be cool to see it at the boat ramp with a 1974 Ford truck. Very Classy!!



That would be cool! F-100 and a Ranger boat.


----------



## Stumpthumper (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm normally not a big Ranger fan, but that is just plain cool!  I think everyone is correct, you need to send some pics to Ranger! Careful though, they might offer to buy it!  Awesome boat.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Mar 14, 2013)

Dang!!! I had maybe one baitcaster and a single tackle box when I was his age and only had the wonderful opportunity to only fish golf course ponds.. He is livin the life no doubt. Congrats to both of you on a fine looking boat and some great times ahead. From one beast to another.

Oh yeah, looks like the spray paint is holding up just fine.


----------



## BowChilling (Mar 14, 2013)

That is too dang cool! I bet there isn't a handful of them old Rangers anywhere that are in that kind of condition! Sweet fishing machine!


----------



## eagleeyecherry (Mar 14, 2013)

You sir are my hero. That boat is amazing.


----------



## Cletus T. (Mar 14, 2013)

JASPER…….first off you are an amazing Dad. The things you do for your boys is so cool. I hope those boys tell you how much they love you and appericate you and knowing what kind of men you have raised I’m sure they tell you that quite often!

That boat is one of the coolest boats I’ve ever laid eyes on. I too think that is super cool that a teenager will be fishing High School bass tournaments in a boat that is 40 years old that he got from his Granddaddy…..that is so awesome in my book.

Austin will have the coolest boat on the water for sure and I’m sure that it will covered with bass scales and slime in no time!

Really…..the only thing I see missing is a Country Fried Cletus sticker on that boat…..if there was every a boat that needed one……it’s this 1974 classic!!!!


----------



## Dryzdale (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice Old Skool boat


----------



## biggabuck (Mar 14, 2013)

To cool!!  Now all you have to do i teach your son how to read the flashers and fish Blue firetail creme worms and he will be set.


----------



## beach 74 (Mar 14, 2013)

SUPER COOL!!!  Is  that a radio with an 8 track?


----------



## oops1 (Mar 14, 2013)

That things sharp as a tack!!! Very cool


----------



## BR400 (Mar 14, 2013)

Awesome....that boat is like brand new... The seats look great.


Tell Austin good luck in his high school tournament.


----------



## TeeeJaay (Mar 14, 2013)

man i love that thing!


----------



## BowShooter (Mar 14, 2013)

That is very cool!!! I want!


----------



## fishingga (Mar 14, 2013)

That is just awesome.  Lots of history right there.  The start of a huge industry.  I am sure your son will respect and honor what you and your FIL have done for him.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## walt1127 (Mar 14, 2013)

thats a amazing boat to be 40 years old i wouldnt mind having it


----------



## Old_Dirt (Mar 14, 2013)

Soo cool.  My grandfather had an orange 74.


----------



## ArkansasNative (Mar 14, 2013)

Awesome. Just simply awesome.


----------



## blink (Mar 14, 2013)

Man that is baddarse!


----------



## BigSwole (Mar 14, 2013)

Would be sweet if ranger traded you a new commanche so they could showroom that one!


----------



## LTZ25 (Mar 14, 2013)

Now you should get you some fishing coveralls with the patches. And fish with flip tail worms.


----------



## waits (Mar 14, 2013)

Such a cool story and awesome boat. Good luck young sir!


----------



## Perry Hayes (Mar 14, 2013)

Sweet vintage bass boat.


----------



## Pauley (Mar 14, 2013)

That is one sweet ride!!!!!!!


----------



## Jasper (Mar 14, 2013)

Louie B said:


> That is the coolest boat I've ever seen!!!



Thanks LB! We love it. Austin can't believe he got 3 posts from YOU, the man! 



afishaday said:


> The boat represents so much GOOD... on so many levels! Might even be the best thing to ever result from smacking Golf's Balls!
> Hope all enjoy... she looks great... be sure to send a picture to Ranger!



Will definitely send some pics.......that'd be cool if ole FLW himself responded.........



Lanier Jim said:


> I'm jealous and would love to fish out of it one day.   That's a boat for the boat show...serious!   Talk about awesome...send some pics to Ranger of it with the story.
> 
> My friends father had a red and white one with a 70 johnson...around the same year....just awesome.   Livewell down the side - right?
> 
> ...





Cletus T. said:


> JASPER…….first off you are an amazing Dad. The things you do for your boys is so cool. I hope those boys tell you how much they love you and appericate you and knowing what kind of men you have raised I’m sure they tell you that quite often!
> 
> That boat is one of the coolest boats I’ve ever laid eyes on. I too think that is super cool that a teenager will be fishing High School bass tournaments in a boat that is 40 years old that he got from his Granddaddy…..that is so awesome in my book.
> 
> ...



As always we appreciate your great responses Cletus......means a lot. I think we can find a place for a CFC sticker somewhere. 

Thanks for all the super nice replies guys! Austin and his Granddaddy have seen em all........


----------



## Papa Bear (Mar 16, 2013)

That is one cool Ranger.   I remember fishing on Eufaula back in the late 70's and saw Tom Mann in a red one very similar probably a later 70's model with a ole "tower of power" in line 6 Mercury.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Mar 17, 2013)

that thing is totally AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Jasper (Mar 18, 2013)

Louie B said:


> Well said!  I agree, send it to Ranger!



Sent some pics this morning..........


----------



## Gary Mercer (Mar 20, 2013)

I believe that is a Model TR-11.  It looks just like the one I had in 71.
I had a 115 Johnson, and different seats.  Mine was Clemson Orange, and I went to see Forrest Wood in Flippen, AR to get it.  They made it while I was there, and I brought it back to be rigged by Hubert Greene in Spindale, NC.  It was the first Ranger to come to SC, and was used on Santee until I got my second Ranger in 76.
It was called "The Happy Hooker" and had "Gary Mercer's Bass Guide Service" on both sides in Dark Purple hand lettering.
I was thinking the other day about trying to find one in decent shape w/o the engine.  I was going to put a 36 volt Trolling Motor on it and use it on the electric only lakes.
I hope he loves it as much as I loved mine.
Gary


----------



## Alphafish (Mar 20, 2013)

So the toads jump straight into that thing, right? Those seats are cool breeze man! As an aside, how is your FIL coping with squandering all his years playing golf?


----------



## Jasper (Mar 21, 2013)

Gary Mercer said:


> I believe that is a Model TR-11.  It looks just like the one I had in 71.
> I had a 115 Johnson, and different seats.  Mine was Clemson Orange, and I went to see Forrest Wood in Flippen, AR to get it.  They made it while I was there, and I brought it back to be rigged by Hubert Greene in Spindale, NC.  It was the first Ranger to come to SC, and was used on Santee until I got my second Ranger in 76.
> It was called "The Happy Hooker" and had "Gary Mercer's Bass Guide Service" on both sides in Dark Purple hand lettering.
> I was thinking the other day about trying to find one in decent shape w/o the engine.  I was going to put a 36 volt Trolling Motor on it and use it on the electric only lakes.
> ...



Cool story Gary............would love to see a picture of the orange beast!


----------



## MCBIG (Mar 21, 2013)

Great Job Jasper and Austin !
Mike


----------



## Gary Mercer (Mar 21, 2013)

Heck, I would love to ride in it for old times sake.
Caught the biggest stringer of my life in that one.  
(10 fish that weighed in at a little over 70 lbs.  Santee in it's Hey Days.)
If anyone knows of one of these old Rangers, send me a PM
Enjoy it Guys!
Gary


----------



## Norm357 (Mar 21, 2013)

That is the coolest bass boat I have ever seen!


----------



## Jasper (Mar 22, 2013)

Norm357 said:


> That is the coolest bass boat I have ever seen!



Thanks Norm! We're proud of it for sure........


----------



## Jacobpatton (Mar 23, 2013)

Im austins partner and it is a great looking boat! Also a great boat to fish from. Love it.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Mar 23, 2013)

Let me tell you...if I could find a classic like that and it be in that kind of shape....it's on the trailer in my living room!   Every time I look at it - just awesome!  

LJ


----------



## bigmthbass (Mar 23, 2013)

Awesome boat....


----------



## bigmthbass (Mar 23, 2013)

I wish i could get my 69 chaparrel  cleaned up as nice as that...


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## duckone (Apr 2, 2013)

Very good looking and cool boat guys.

The only other Ranger bass boat of that vintage that I've ever seen belonged to Jack Wingate down on Lake Seminole.  It was red and white but I'm not sure of the year model.  Jack still used the boat.

At one point the boat began to look a little run down.  It was redone (refurbished?) at the Ranger factory and was once again a fine looking boat.  It has been a few years since I've been down to Lake Seminole and Jack is gone now.  But every time I was at Wingate's I'd walk down the old dock to look at that classic Ranger.

Isn't it great to see an old classic that has been well kept?  Thanks for sharing pictures of yours.


----------



## majorbanjo (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow.....that's fishing history right there....what I wouldn't give for a boat just like that......You are the man...thanks for sharing....


----------



## 56willysnut (Apr 7, 2013)

I recall seeing a bunch of those on the water way back when  

  Glad to see your enjoying it and hopefully you'll have some great stories to tell as the years go by


----------



## Butterbean79 (Apr 7, 2013)

Man I absolutly love that boat !!! It is awsome !!!! You have something very special and I love the comfy barber chairs.

Just Awesome man !!


----------



## Capt. Clay C (Apr 7, 2013)

That boat is just totally awesome. You can go buy a new Ranger anywhere but finding another boat like that one would be almost impossible. Priceless,


----------



## buck1965 (Apr 8, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Apr 8, 2013)

Very nice! FIL must not have used it much or must been very particular about taking care of it, it was 13 years old already when he put it away to take up golf!


----------



## rangerman27 (Dec 26, 2013)

So proud you posted these pictures. One word, AWESOME. I've said the same thing to my friends before that there probably isn't a handful of Rangers this age, this hull design, in this original mint shape. I see them every now and then and most of them look their age. I'm a diehard bass fisherman from Arkansas that has a hometown friend that married into the Wood Family (family of Forrest L. Wood, Ranger founder). From this, I've became one of the biggest Ranger fans to exist. Not to mention I was obsessed with boats in the first place, even as a little kid. Anyways, I have another one of the very rare mint Rangers like this one, a TR-10, and I'm posting pictures of it on here. I bought this boat and it needed some TLC so its condition isn't "completely original mint" and from this, I found your boat very interesting being in original mint shape since it wasn't used much over the years. I had to buy this boat because it was just so collectible and I believe its just like the 73' Bassmaster Classic boats. Being the big Ranger enthusiast I am, I restored it back to it's original look. The seats that were on it when I got it weren't original, they were wal-mart replacements, the gel coat was badly faded and the carpet needing replacing which got replaced with red astroturf like the boat originally came out with in 74'. Some of the equipment isn't original such as the fishfinder and the Motorguide trolling motor which is off for repair in some of the pictures. Hope you enjoy the pictures, one is with me and the legend himself, Forrest L. Wood. In this particular picture, the restoration project wasn't quite complete, its since had the original seats put on and a 85 hp Johnson.





BowChilling said:


> That is too dang cool! I bet there isn't a handful of them old Rangers anywhere that are in that kind of condition! Sweet fishing machine!


----------



## riprap (Dec 26, 2013)

I would trade my 520 for my grandpas old 77 ranger with 85hp Johnson in good condition. 
It was the first year they had casting decks.


----------



## bluemarlin (Dec 26, 2013)

I love it!
I'm especially fond of the 70's... I have a 73 Ironhead and a fully restored 76 CJ-7.
That boat looks new. Best of luck to your son in the tournaments!


----------



## Luckybuck (Dec 26, 2013)

I believe that is the same hull design used in the first bass master classic on lake mead when ray scott was just getting tournamnet fishing started.  I have actually fished in two boats like that over the years.  Both were green in color.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Dec 27, 2013)

The boat is great the fact that is from granddad is greater.


----------



## larry foster (Dec 27, 2013)

I had the opportunity to fish a couple of tournaments with his grandfather and we actually won one of them at Lanier. It was February, cold and windy and we caught them on a spinnerbait. We were fishing in my boat though. I didn't get a chance to fish out of that classic Ranger. Tell Jim I said hello. The last time I saw him was at the Blue Willow in Social Circle and he looked great! Good luck to you also and I am happy to see young people so involved in the outdoors.


----------



## Wayfarer (Dec 27, 2013)

Very cool boat and story. Definitely from the era of "Harvest Gold" refrigerators. Your FIL was the man in that boat back then. So will your son be. Thanks for the trip down memory lane.


----------



## flintdiver (Dec 27, 2013)

Very cool story ! Good luck to him on the tour !


----------

